# Put down #30 felt now what?



## hcutrock (Jun 9, 2011)

Roof slightly pitched,new construction,2500 SQ.

1.Rolled DIY?

2.Hot mop over it?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

:blink:huh??


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

It has the makings of a real disaster.,.,.I would not mop over 30lb.


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

you mean its a flat roof right like 2/12


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

:blink:


----------



## hcutrock (Jun 9, 2011)

*yes very slight pitch*

Mostly flat.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

#30 wont do much if its mostly flat. Didnt you have someone lined up to put the new roof on?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

43# should be the base sheet and that is supposed o be adhered, either by hot asphalt, adhesive or mechanical fastening in the first place.

You need to think this through from beginning to end, not after you start.

Ed


----------



## hcutrock (Jun 9, 2011)

No i was attempting to do it myself,until i heard about rolled roofing,not being recommended.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

So your a home owner then looking to do it your self?


----------



## hcutrock (Jun 9, 2011)

That's right,but had second thoughts when i seen the "rolled roofing"at Lowe's.

Most roofers said to pull the felt off, and do not hot mop(built-up) over it.

Thanks for replys.


----------

